# national medical coder day - day for coders



## dballard2004 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not sure there is a "National Medical Coders Day."  I know many states have state coders day, but I don't think there is a national day for coders.


----------



## ALALA (Apr 22, 2008)

How do I find out what day is "Coder's Day" in Oregon?
Angie


----------



## JillT1 (Oct 9, 2008)

*HI & T Week 11/2-11/8/08*

Hi Alala

There is a national Health Information and Technology Week that is celebrated in November that includes Certified Coders. Please check out the AHIMA website for additional information.

Thanks,

Jill


----------



## pbasgall (Apr 25, 2013)

dballard2004 said:


> I'm not sure there is a "National Medical Coders Day."  I know many states have state coders day, but I don't think there is a national day for coders.



Where do you find the designated coders day for Kansas?


----------



## teresa_bondoc@yahoo.com (May 22, 2022)

Some websites show Sept 14, some show May 23.  I think it will help if AAPC sets the date for all of us.


----------

